# Roach colony feeding



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

As people know I'm starting a colony, I've been researching and I know a lot of people feed them dog/cat food, diff veg etc but I thought you should gutload the live food with what's good for you reptile? Ie with my locust I feed them spring greens. Surely dog food can't be good for a reptile or am I missing something 

Cheers for any input
Lewis


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

the idea is to provide the food that will make the prey item healthy and then the animal that eats it receives the nutrition from the body of the prey item not the contents of its stomach

healthy prey item = healthy predator


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

This time of year when I'm feeding from my colony everyday I will be mainly using fruit and veg for my roaches. 

When I'm trying to grow my colony I will be using a lot more chicken mash for the extra protein along with the usual fruit and veg.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

lewkini said:


> As people know I'm starting a colony, I've been researching and I know a lot of people feed them dog/cat food, diff veg etc but I thought you should gutload the live food with what's good for you reptile? Ie with my locust I feed them spring greens. Surely dog food can't be good for a reptile or am I missing something
> 
> Cheers for any input
> Lewis


 

Wiser Reptiles Insect Feeder 
Feed your livefoods a healthy balanced diet before you offer them to your pet as food. not just chicken feed.
I use a mix of fish flakes, pond sticks, seaweed, bee pollen, calcium, algaes, mixed seeds/grains/nuts & much more the cost of making 20kg costs much more then the £14-£20 stated by others for chicken feed but the insect gets a better meal my way and I have seen my colonys grow more when using insect feeder just like my tiger hissers (one of the hardest to breed) which are breeding well all year round on this. I wont give all the ingredients but I have some listed. Also feed fresh food every day and make sure you wash it first.
Good luck with your feeder


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Reptile Resources :: Nutrition Articles :: Can Feeder Insect Diets Contribute To Gout In Reptiles? - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center


Just something to chew on ...:whistling2:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I just took a look but it just means his bug burger gel was not right for roaches
Feeding a mixed balanced diet to roaches is tried and tested over many years by people worldwide:2thumb: as long as there eating a lot of fresh food as well.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I feed mine ham , chicken , beef , veg , oat's , whole mango , orange's , apple's , pear's.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Mine get porridge oats, fish flakes and cat crunchies blended to a course powder, plus water gel and any spare fruit or vegetables.
They seem to love orange the most but stripped a peach down to the stone in a matter hours recently so they quite like that too


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

They love oranges..strangely though,ive put satsumas and tangerines in,they dont like them that much but proper oranges they go mental for.

Daz


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I use sow rolls with plenty of fresh fruit n veg... Oranges, apple's, pears carrots and occasionally potato..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

You are right in thinking that dog and cat food are bad to feed your roaches. Feed your roaches what you would feed your reptile. Stay away from fish food, dog food, cat food or any other food designed for other animals.


----------

